# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Spider-Man, smart speaker, Sphero, Inc., Boulder, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sphero, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Sphero Interactive Spider-Man - Intro

Uploaded on Jun 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Spider-Man interactive app-enabled Super Hero by Sphero

Published on Jun 15, 2017




> Join forces with this voice interactive Spider-Man and enter the Marvel Universe like never before. Embark on missions against notorious villains and watch your unique journey evolve. Spidey's Wi-Fi capabilities allow for new missions, villains, and other automatic updates. When not fighting bad guys, strike up some snarky banter with your friendly neighborhood hero. The tech in this interactive, immersive, and intellectual Spidey empowers you to be his heroic ally. Team up. Hang out. Fight Villains. Hero stuff.

----------


## Airicist

Sphero’s next toy is a chatty Spider-Man

Published on Jun 15, 2017




> Sphero's new Spider-Man toy shares stories, tells corny jokes and can sort of hold real conversations


"Sphero’s new toy is a chatty Spider-Man"

by Anthony Ha
June 15, 2017

----------


## Airicist

UNBOXING & LETS PLAY - SPIDERMAN by Sphero! FULL REVIEW!! Intelligent Smart Toy!

Published on Jul 18, 2017




> Today we unbox and play with the all new $149.99 Spider-Man by Sphero! This voice interactive Super Hero features hours of entertainment. Embark on missions where you'll take on the city's worst criminals and battle Spidey's most notorious villains. Every decision you make creates a new path forward, so your unique journey will continue to evolve. Spidey's Wi-Fi capabilities allow for new missions, games, stories, jokes, and other content updates. When not fighting bad guys, hang out and strike up some banter with your friendly neighborhood hero. Spidey's reactions and signature snarky attitude are sure to keep you on your toes.
> 
> Built with fully animated LCD eyes and motion detection, Spider-Man is as expressive as he is perceptive. Watch him react to people passing by, set him to wake you up, or have him guard your room to stop snooping siblings. The tech in this interactive, immersive, and intellectual Spidey empowers you to be his heroic ally.

----------

